# Grafiken / Statisik



## Lukas (6. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche nach Tipps, wie man am besten schöne Grafiken für eine Webstatisktik machen kann. 

Es geht mir um verschiedene Art von Diagrammen ( Balken, Torte ) usw.... Am besten in 3d...

Mit der Programmierung habe ich keine Probleme. Ich möchte aber schöne Grafiken ausgeben ohne z.b. Flash zu nutzen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Tipps!

Viele Grüße

Lukas


----------



## Jay (8. März 2007)

Hallo,

was bedeutet "schöne Grafiken"?

Willst Du nur z.B. ein 3- dimensionales Balken-/Kurven- oder Tortendiagramm haben, oder soll sich das Diagramm nach und nach aufbauen, am besten noch mit Pausen an bestimmten Stellen und Text - Erläuterungen?

Beides wäre mit Cinema 4d sicherlich mit relativ wenig Aufwand zu bewerkstelligen, aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob du damit arbeitest.


Wenn es sich allerdings um interaktive Elemente handeln soll, habe ich keine Ahnung, ich bin nur Grafiker, mit Webdesign und Programmierung habe ich mich noch überhaupt nicht beschäftigt  

Beschreib bitte nochmal etwas genauer, was du haben möchtest, vielleicht kann ich dir dann eher helfen, bzw. dann wird dir sowieso warscheinlicher jemand helfen können, als mit so wagen Aussagen wie "schöne Grafik in 3d" 

Mfg
Jonas


----------

